# Here are my Wedding Packages, What do you think?



## iflynething (Jul 26, 2010)

Intermediate: $1,500
Includes: 4 hours of coverage (wedding ceremony, reception)
              1 12x12 Custom Designed Coffee Table Album to share at home
              125 Professionally Printed 4x6's choice


Advanced: $2,000
Includes: 6 hours of coverage (pre-wedding, ceremony, reception)
              1 12x12 Custom Designed Coffee Table Album to share at home
              1 6x6 Custom Designed Album using same layout and pictures of 12x12 album                  to easily share with friends.
              200 Professionally Printed 4x6's of your choice
              1 Custom Digital Slideshow
                   1 Copyright Released Image DVD containing images from the wedding (up to                 500 images)



Elite: $2,500
Includes: 8 hours of coverage (pre-wedding, ceremony, entire reception) usually includes 
                entire wedding
             1 12x12 Custom Designed Coffee Table Album to share at home
             1 6x6 Custom Designed Album using same layout and pictures of 12x12 album to                 easily share with friends.
             1 Custom Digital Slideshow (10-15 min in length - see above for example)
             1 16x20 Fine Art Canvas Print
             300 Professionally Printed 4x6's to put in your own photo album
             1 Copyright Released Image DVD containing images from the wedding (up to                750 images)

Is there something I could change? I have looked around in the surrounding area and these prices are pretty competative.

~Michael~


----------



## tirediron (Jul 26, 2010)

While I understand that they're pretty much an industry standard, I'm not a fan of packages.  That aside, the one suggestion I would make is *not* to promise a set quantity of images from a shoot, but rather phrase it as "Approximately" or "typically".


----------



## Restomage (Jul 26, 2010)

tirediron said:


> While I understand that they're pretty much an industry standard, I'm not a fan of packages.  That aside, the one suggestion I would make is *not* to promise a set quantity of images from a shoot, but rather phrase it as "Approximately" or "typically".



I'd have to second that. I just got back from a wedding on saturday expecting the traditional set-up which would give me plenty of opportunities available for hundreds of photos. Due to some confusion with the wedding coordinator, the clients only wanted a few formal portraits and the rest just candid shots of the guests, and there were only about 50 people in attendance. It's hard to guarantee a set number, unless that number is specific to a particular wedding.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

Firstly, I'm not a fan of the names.  Remember than you are marketing mainly to women, so you might look more appealing with something that you may find silly, like flower names or colors etc.  

Secondly, I think you're missing an aspect of the wedding day, the formal photo shoot.  For example, your first package is the ceremony & reception (you won't get much of the reception done with a 4 hour time limit)...but what about the formals?  Most 'low' packages that I've seen are for the ceremony & the formals (3-4 hours) and not the reception.   
The next package would likely include the reception and/or the pre-wedding stuff.  But keep in mind that many wedding receptions are fairly long.  They may not do the main events until 9, 10 or even 11 o'clock.  Things like cutting the cake, tossing the bouquet & garter, first dance etc.  So you probably don't want to put yourself in the situation where you're hired to shoot the reception, but only book enough time to watch them eat.  

I don't like the idea of telling them how many photos they will get.  If you only shoot the ceremony & the formals, you may be hard presses to come up with 100 good (& unique) shots...so you'd be stuck with a bunch of so-so shots, trying to get up to the 125 mark in your package.  I'm a firm believer in quality over quantity.  75 great shots is a lot better than 75 great ones plus 25 OK ones and 25 poor ones.  

I think that you are including too much (for too low of a price) in the higher packages.  Especially the top one.  For  example, between the 3nd & third package, they only pay $500 more, but they get two more hours coverage, 100 more prints, 250 more photos...and a 16x20 canvas.  
If you look at it a certain way, you are telling them that the Canvas has very little value, when many would say that you should be selling the Canvas for $500 on it's own.  
It may look better if you take out the number of photos.  

Also, consider this sales technique for packages/options....
You should have a 'target package'.  This is the one that you want/expect the client to choose.  In most cases, it's the middle package.  So figure out what you want this to cost & include.  Then design your lower package with less value, but not costing too much less...thus making your middle package look like a great value in comparison.  
Then design your highest package to include a whole lot of time/products, but increase the price substantially.  This shows your clients that you are up to the level of a big expensive package, and gives them something to think about.  But because the price is so high, it makes your middle package look like a great value.  So either way, you're steering them toward the middle package.

I was at this photo business seminar, and the guy said that if anyone ever buys your highest package, it wasn't priced high enough.  He advocated adding a 'whale' package.  Include anything and everything you can...and put a hefty price tag on it.  Some of the suggestions were things like a limo rental, a spa package, a round of golf, a trip to Mexico/Vegas etc.  Your package may get up to $20,000, $30,000 or more...that may seem silly, but as long as it's somewhat realistic, it gets them thinking....and now your $2500 target package looks down right cheap.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 27, 2010)

tirediron said:


> While I understand that they're pretty much an industry standard, I'm not a fan of packages.  That aside, the one suggestion I would make is *not* to promise a set quantity of images from a shoot, but rather phrase it as "Approximately" or "typically".



I really don't like packages either. It limits what the client can get because they can only choose A B or C as what they want. Of course they could add on things apart from the package, but otherwise, there is no flexibility. 



Restomage said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > While I understand that they're pretty much an industry standard, I'm not a fan of packages.  That aside, the one suggestion I would make is *not* to promise a set quantity of images from a shoot, but rather phrase it as "Approximately" or "typically".
> ...



That makes perfect sense. Pricing and what is offered has to take every wedding into account and what may or may not happen in those weddings. 



Big Mike said:


> Firstly, I'm not a fan of the names.  Remember than you are marketing mainly to women, so you might look more appealing with something that you may find silly, like flower names or colors etc.
> 
> Secondly, I think you're missing an aspect of the wedding day, the formal photo shoot.  For example, your first package is the ceremony & reception (you won't get much of the reception done with a 4 hour time limit)...but what about the formals?  Most 'low' packages that I've seen are for the ceremony & the formals (3-4 hours) and not the reception.
> The next package would likely include the reception and/or the pre-wedding stuff.  But keep in mind that many wedding receptions are fairly long.  They may not do the main events until 9, 10 or even 11 o'clock.  Things like cutting the cake, tossing the bouquet & garter, first dance etc.  So you probably don't want to put yourself in the situation where you're hired to shoot the reception, but only book enough time to watch them eat.
> ...



Mike, thank you for your input. 

The formals is what I should have included in the 'lowest' package. Actually, I shouldn't include anything. I should let it be open and let them choose what they want included in those packages. 

I was trying to do what you are suggesting by making a target package, maybe I didn't accomplish that. This is why I don't like having packages, I'd rather go by what their budget is. Of course now days that seems to be going further and further down the drain. Everyone seems to want to skimp out on the photography aspect and spend the money on other things part of the wedding. The only problem with pricing my packages is, I look at the price and I'm amazed that someone would pay this much. I try to look at it as if I were getting married, what I would think is a good value, but even if I took my cost, and tripled it, it's so high, I normally lower the price. Even though I believe I produce quality work for that tripled price, it's out the window expensive and that will have to be something I get over. 

I will have to re work my packages and get down to the nitty gritty and go by your post Big Mike. Figure out my cost, what I want to make and what I should include and then add in that "whale" package.

Thank you again for your help

~Michael~


----------



## nerelda (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow...that's some great advice there, Big Mike.  I think I will be taking a lot of that into consideration myself as well.


----------



## Browncoat (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with a lot of what Big Mike said...

*Package Names*
These are the biggest sore thumb in my opinion.  This is essentially your brand at stake here, and while I don't think you have to come up with overly colorful or silly names, what you essentially have now is:


Blah
More expensive blah
Even more expensive blah
Where is the "basic" or budget package?  You have medium, large, and Big Gulp...but no small.  

*Included Items*
BM and others have hit the nail on the head with this one too.  Geographic areas will dictate some pricing, but it seems like you are including too much for too little.  

I would also avoid setting the # of photos in stone.  If I order the Elite package, I'm going to expect all 750 photos.  Considering that not every capture is a keeper, this means you'll be taking 3-5 times that many...or up to 2250.  That's a lot, man.  You're going to force yourself to include photos that are near duplicates or use images you might otherwise send to the recycle bin just to meet your quota.

*Pricing*
If your lowest offering is $1500, then the Big Daddy should be at least $3000.  You don't have much of a price spread, which means somewhere along the line, you're selling yourself short.  

And again, I have to agree w/ BM.  In addition to packages 1, 2, and 3...create an "ultimate" deal that is so over the top expensive that it makes your others look like pennies in a bucket by comparison.  At the same time, be prepared for someone to actually buy it.  If you're going to offer limos, golf trips, or vacations, then have that stuff lined up and be able to deliver.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2010)

To add something else to the mix, there are those who dislike packages (or at least dislike giving the client so many options)...so the prescribe to the 'one price/package' theory.  

The idea being that if someone hires you, they get you for the day.  They don't have to use you all day, but they are paying for it either way.  This makes a lot of sense for those who are in demand.  It would really suck if you booked your low package, only to have other couples show up later, wanting that date and willing to buy your larger packages.  

A photographer friend of mine up here, offers two packages; #1 All day coverage and #2 All day coverage with a high end Album.  I think he charges $3000 & $5000 respectively (it's probably higher actually).  He works as often as he wants to, he could probably book 60 weddings a year, but keeps it to less than half of that.  



> I try to look at it as if I were getting married, what I would think is a good value, but even if I took my cost, and tripled it, it's so high, I normally lower the price.


You need to remember that you (hopefully) aren't catering to people in your income/money bracket.  It may be expensive for you personally, but if there are enough people willing to pay that much, then they should be your target market.  I was shooting a wedding with another photographer last weekend.  She (they) charge a pretty good price for their weddings, and they are really good.  They are super busy and I suggested that they raise their prices even higher, but she was reluctant, saying that she couldn't even afford to hire herself.
But hey, if higher prices means less clients, it also means less work.  I'd rather shoot 10 weddings at $5000 each, than 20 at $2500 each.


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2010)

iflynething said:


> _Copyright Released_
> 
> ~Michael~


Are you intending to give away the ownership of your copyright? That would be negating your right of usage for advertising and promotion (or anything else for that matter), and allow the client full commercial use of your work.

Or is it your intention to only provide a limited Use License/Print Release, like for personal use only?


----------



## Browncoat (Jul 27, 2010)

To Big Mike (and other experienced wedding 'togs):

You say that you dislike package deals, and that makes sense to me.  So how do you handle it?  Charge per hour/half-day/full-day?  Do you have a modular set-up where clients can pick bits and pieces of services and put together their own custom package?


----------



## iflynething (Jul 27, 2010)

Browncoat said:


> I agree with a lot of what Big Mike said...
> 
> *Package Names*
> These are the biggest sore thumb in my opinion.  This is essentially your brand at stake here, and while I don't think you have to come up with overly colorful or silly names, what you essentially have now is:
> ...



I thought that the medium you are refering to was the small. I am going to have to re work everything and create the general consensus, the small small, on up to one that is so far expensive, the the middle one(s) look like the best deal!



Browncoat said:


> *Included Items*
> BM and others have hit the nail on the head with this one too.  Geographic areas will dictate some pricing, but it seems like you are including too much for too little.



I also thought it seemed like too much for too little but I did it anyways. I need to start listening to my conscious.



Browncoat said:


> I would also avoid setting the # of photos in stone.  If I order the Elite package, I'm going to expect all 750 photos.  Considering that not every capture is a keeper, this means you'll be taking 3-5 times that many...or up to 2250.  That's a lot, man.  You're going to force yourself to include photos that are near duplicates or use images you might otherwise send to the recycle bin just to meet your quota.



Against my better judgment, I did that anyways. Once again, I should have listened to my conscious. I am getting better and better at getting more keepers, but you have to work extra hard, like you said, to meet that quota. I will definitely take that out, or at least include some different wording - approximatly, typically, etc.



Browncoat said:


> *Pricing*
> If your lowest offering is $1500, then the Big Daddy should be at least $3000.  You don't have much of a price spread, which means somewhere along the line, you're selling yourself short.
> 
> And again, I have to agree w/ BM.  In addition to packages 1, 2, and 3...create an "ultimate" deal that is so over the top expensive that it makes your others look like pennies in a bucket by comparison.  At the same time, be prepared for someone to actually buy it.  If you're going to offer limos, golf trips, or vacations, then have that stuff lined up and be able to deliver.



I don't think I'm to the point of offering limos and other things that extravagent! I could offer it thinking nobody would get it, but I couldn't produce it, at least not now! Someone buying an ultimate package is few and far between, but I know it can and will happen. 



Big Mike said:


> To add something else to the mix, there are those who dislike packages (or at least dislike giving the client so many options)...so the prescribe to the 'one price/package' theory.
> 
> The idea being that if someone hires you, they get you for the day.  They don't have to use you all day, but they are paying for it either way.  This makes a lot of sense for those who are in demand.  It would really suck if you booked your low package, only to have other couples show up later, wanting that date and willing to buy your larger packages.
> 
> A photographer friend of mine up here, offers two packages; #1 All day coverage and #2 All day coverage with a high end Album.  I think he charges $3000 & $5000 respectively (it's probably higher actually).  He works as often as he wants to, he could probably book 60 weddings a year, but keeps it to less than half of that.



I like this idea. Just have the packages, all of them, automatically include all day service. Could I include a limit, like it's all day but a day is.....12 hours, 10 hours? While I would try to think of all possible weddings, most I am targeting right now is the traditional ones which are 12-12 or.....10-12 hours long for most of the events. I know Indian weddings are insanely long.   



Browncoat said:


> > I try to look at it as if I were getting married, what I would think is a good value, but even if I took my cost, and tripled it, it's so high, I normally lower the price.
> 
> 
> You need to remember that you (hopefully) aren't catering to people in your income/money bracket.  It may be expensive for you personally, but if there are enough people willing to pay that much, then they should be your target market.  I was shooting a wedding with another photographer last weekend.  She (they) charge a pretty good price for their weddings, and they are really good.  They are super busy and I suggested that they raise their prices even higher, but she was reluctant, saying that she couldn't even afford to hire herself.
> But hey, if higher prices means less clients, it also means less work.  I'd rather shoot 10 weddings at $5000 each, than 20 at $2500 each.



That's what I have to get my mind off. No matter what price it is and if I think it's too high, someone WILL pay for it. I have to put a decent value on my work. 



KmH said:


> iflynething said:
> 
> 
> > _Copyright Released_
> ...



I would not be giving away full ownership of my images. I have it in my contract that copyright will ALWAYS remain with myself. I would have to be more specific when discussing that with a client. What I would more than likely do is a CD of low res files, for e-mailing, etc.



Thank you everyone for your input, I greatly appreciate it.

~Michael~


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2010)

Browncoat said:


> To Big Mike (and other experienced wedding 'togs):
> 
> You say that you dislike package deals, and that makes sense to me.  So how do you handle it?  Charge per hour/half-day/full-day?  Do you have a modular set-up where clients can pick bits and pieces of services and put together their own custom package?


I don't necessarily dislike the list of packages, I'm just not sold that it's the best idea for everyone.  It's certainly better than nothing.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2010)

> I don't think I'm to the point of offering limos and other things that extravagent! I could offer it thinking nobody would get it, but I couldn't produce it, at least not now! Someone buying an ultimate package is few and far between, but I know it can and will happen.


All you have to do, is call up a limo company (or travel agent or whomever), let them know you want to include them in your package and ask for a quote.  Then you take that price, add a markup and put it in your package.  You can add anything you want, just be sure to add a markup so that you don't loose any money on it.




> I would not be giving away full ownership of my images. I have it in my contract that copyright will ALWAYS remain with myself. I would have to be more specific when discussing that with a client. What I would more than likely do is a CD of low res files, for e-mailing, etc.


You can give them 'limited usage rights', without giving them the full out 'copyright'.  In other words, you can say that they are allowed to make prints or digital copies for personal use, but that you still have ownership of the images.  
I don't like the idea of giving clients only low resolution files.  For one thing, most people don't really know the difference, and they would probably try to print the images anyway.  They might then look like crap, which reflects badly on you, even though it's their fault.  When I give/sell the files to clients, they are full resolution & ready to print.  I actually include a signed letter, stating that they have the right to make/order prints...because many print labs won't print professional looking images without a release.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 28, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > I don't think I'm to the point of offering limos and other things that extravagent! I could offer it thinking nobody would get it, but I couldn't produce it, at least not now! Someone buying an ultimate package is few and far between, but I know it can and will happen.
> 
> 
> All you have to do, is call up a limo company (or travel agent or whomever), let them know you want to include them in your package and ask for a quote.  Then you take that price, add a markup and put it in your package.  You can add anything you want, just be sure to add a markup so that you don't loose any money on it.
> ...




That's exactly what it would be, limited usage. I would make sure to make that clear as its in my contract also that I retain all copyright, no matter what.

Would it be feasable to include an image cd of low res pictures on a lower package and specifically state they are intented for e mail? I'm sure they will try and print them anyways, I guess I answered my own question. Good thing ill be taking psychology this fall and figure out more how people thing!

~Michael~


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2010)

What part of this planet are you on? It doesn't say in your profile.

Parts of this discussion are germaine to the country you are in.

The Internet went world-wide some years back.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 28, 2010)

Lol

I'm in the USA, South Carolina to be exact. Rock Hill to be more exact. *imagines looking at Google Earth as it slowly zooms in to my location*

~Michael~


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2010)

Great. Update your profile to say USA, dirty coast, SouthEast, or something.

Truckers call the east coast the 'dirty, or old coast', and the west coast the 'clean, or new coast'.)


----------



## smokinphoto (Aug 4, 2010)

Your prices are reasonable but instead of presenting cookiecutter packages, why don't you customize it per each client based on their budget and need.


----------

